# Checker Pig CPX 3060 Getohlen. Bitte um Hilfe!



## The_omega_SE (31. August 2007)

Hi Leute!

mir ist mein Bike aus dem geschlosenen Keller im Westend geklaut worden!

Es ist ein Checker Pig CPX 3060 Expert Rahmen,
Magura HS22 Bremsen (rot),
Inferno Trispoke Felgen, 
LX Kompomonenten

Wenn ihr das teil irgendwo seht, bitte umgehend eMail an mich und, wenn möglich, Nachricht an die Polizei Wiesbaden ((0611)  345 - 2140  oder - 2141).

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## CubeNaurod (31. August 2007)

Vielleicht fährt die Feuerwehr mit rum? Sonst wüsste ich niemanden der so ein rotes Rad braucht..........sicher das es nicht ein Alteisenhändler genommen hat? Wenn ja,sei froh haste die Entsorgung gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruderbock (31. August 2007)

Zuviel mit Sonderrechten (Blaulicht + Tröte) fahren macht krank... Nicht nur bei der Feuerwehr, nicht wahr??
Oder warum schreibst Du immer so aussergewöhnlich nette Kommentare??
Naja, vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Schlafmangel wegen Nachtdienst.
Aber wenn Du Rettungsgott bist und hier nen Ausgleich brauchst, bitte...


----------



## Blapper_66 (3. September 2007)

.....was für eine Sauerei!!!

und dann auch noch gerade ein nicht unauffälliges zu klauen ist schon der hammer,ich lasse mein Bike nie alleine stehen,gerade so etwas bestätigt es mir wieder,auch wenn der ein oder andere mich für verrückt erklärt,ist mir egal,man sieht ja,was dabei heraus kommen kann...

...ich hoffe,es wird gefunden,mein beileid..


----------



## verfolger210 (3. September 2007)

CubeNaurod schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährt die Feuerwehr mit rum? Sonst wüsste ich niemanden der so ein rotes Rad braucht..........sicher das es nicht ein Alteisenhändler genommen hat? Wenn ja,sei froh haste die Entsorgung gespart



Bis zum 1. Fragezeichen ein origenelles Statement, das vielleicht sogar dem Besitzer ein lächeln abringen könnte. Danach die gewohnte anomalie.......


----------

